# construction jobs Canada



## Roseyrc (Apr 14, 2010)

hi guys

i'm just new to the site, looking for advice on finding construction jobs in Canada.
My hubby has 15 years work experience as a painter & decorator & dry waller.

i keep reading that Canada needs skilled workers in construction but i find it impossible to find the companies that are actually hiring!! it's driving me mad.

I know they need to be Labour market approved positions - to get us in quickly to Canada. But i cannot find companies that are hiring uk tradesmen. 

Any help or advice would be great. before i crack up!!

cheers

Roseyrc


----------

